# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  polip

## tobevirus

please help me................

----------


## Rene-gad

Switch off/Disable:
- Antivirus and and, if you have - Firewall.
- System Restore


- Execute following script  in Manual disinfection


```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
ClearQuarantine;
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mhjlou.sys','');
 StopService('aic32p');
 DeleteService('aic32p');
 BC_DeleteSvc('aic32p');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\02.tmp','');
 StopService('ycdhbl');
 DeleteService('ycdhbl');
 BC_DeleteSvc('ycdhbl');
 QuarantineFile('C:\autorun.inf','');
 DeleteFileMask('C:\WINDOWS\system32\','*.tmp',false);
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mhjlou.sys');
ExecuteWizard('TSW', 2, 2, true);
ExecuteWizard('SCU', 2, 2, true);
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
SetAVZPMStatus(True);
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

After reboot execute following script in Manual disinfection


```
begin
CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');
end.
```

and upload the C:\quarantine.zip over the link *Upload quarantined files* on the top of this page.

- Repeat a log file WITH THE LATEST VERSION of AVPTool.
- Attach a log to your new post..

----------

